# NEW: "lescopeaux.asso.fr" are speaking english !



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
I'm pleased to anounce that the first file entirely in English was placed on the website "lescopeaux.asso.fr.
It is a triangular table I made entirely with router
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/fab_projets/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Table_Triangulaire_English.pdf

Will you say if the langage is correct 

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

Santé said:


> Hi Will you say if the language is correct
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daniel


- wow, what a stellar write-up of the build. Very clear, detailed and precise. And a beautiful result too ! 

- no issues with the English.

- thanks for the time spent and posting it. 

- ebill


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst not perfect Daniel, and I can't imagine anyone who would expect it to be, it is perfectly understandable and I'm sure far better than most English speaking people would be capable of doing. Thank you so much for the time and trouble that you have gone to. A clever and beautiful project.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Bill and Harry for yours comments
I remind everyone that there is a "Golden Book" where you can write your comments
thank you for your indulgence to my English 
Daniel


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This link works Daniel. Thanks. Beautiful work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful table, Sante.

Congratulations.

James


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent article Daniel. The English translation is great. A beautiful table and a excellent presentation. Kudo's to you and Bernard Limont and Prof/JF.


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Bonjour, Daniel.

A superb table, with excellent documentation. 

Merci for sharing,

Max


----------

